# Dry, brittle hooves



## gnomes'n'goats (Oct 8, 2007)

My goats hooves have always been in pretty good shape. They'd grow at a pretty normal rate and they've been strong and flexible. This year, things are different. My goat's hooves are growing very quickly and they are dry and brittle. The outside of the hoof will often separate from the frog. I trim the hooves very often, hoping to keep them in good condition. My bucklings and doelings and one of the adult goats don't have this problem. Three of my adult goats all seem to have the same problems. I am puzzled. They aren't getting different grain, forage, wormers or minerals. The only difference I can think of from previous years is, it's been a very wet, cool, rainy summer as opposed to the usual dry, hot summers. Could it possibly be a copper deficiency? The goats have always gotten a cattle mineral block. The grain is only fed to the two milkers (one of which has dry hooves, the other has the best hooves) during the summer, but it's fed to everyone in the fall, winter and spring. It's a cheap, coarse chop feed, but it keeps the goats in good condition and I've never had problems with it. 
If anyone can think of anything this might be that would be awesome.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Well if their was/is a copper deficiency you would probably see a change in their coats. Are there any other noticable changes?


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Could be zinc deficiency also. Do you have access to a goat mineral at all?


----------



## gnomes'n'goats (Oct 8, 2007)

Their coats are all normal. I need to see if the local feed stores have goat minerals...


----------



## MiddleRiver (Oct 29, 2007)

I had this problem - Daisy was the worst, and after this started after some time, other copper def. issues arrived, scruffy hair coat and what not. But for a long time it was brittle hoof issues - along with the seperating you see. 

The one thing that changed it all for me was a loose mineral - i tryed purina goat min. and got ok improvement - but once i was out of it i went and got a cattle mineral from my feed store - with even higher copper - if you would like i can give you the name of it, otherwise go and check copper levels in what they offer. The block you have isn't good enough as they can't get enough from it because they are too hard for goats. I got great results with this new mineral - they all look great now, feet and all :+)


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

MiddleRiver said:


> The one thing that changed it all for me was a loose mineral - i tryed purina goat min. and got ok improvement - but once i was out of it i went and got a cattle mineral from my feed store - with even higher copper - if you would like i can give you the name of it, otherwise go and check copper levels in what they offer. The block you have isn't good enough as they can't get enough from it because they are too hard for goats. I got great results with this new mineral - they all look great now, feet and all :+)


I would like to know the name of the mineral you use.Is it a loose mineral? Right now I use the Purina because Sweetlix is so hard to find. I need one with high copper for my area. I only have 2 goats at present so it should last a while.
Andi


----------

